# "Oldephartz phorum, Saturday 27 January



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

As I prepare to celebrate my 80th birthday 27 July, I felt I should invite some other "Senior" folks over to the BSH for a little whisky and whiskey tasting, open discussion on anything about 3 PM Saturday 27 Jan.

My wife will make her famous "Bambi Chili" with meat from my last deer.
If you want to enter the whisky & whiskey tasting, bring your favorite. Each person will discuss why they like their favorite, where it came from and taste. Last time we did this we had 12 folks, so that is 1 once per or 12 ounces Whey.... maybe bring a DD. 

We are limited to about 12 due to seating in the BSH. All you Marines and oldephartz should know what the "BSH" means. I bought this place from an old retired shrimper and it was his cooler for shrimp. He built it in the early 50's, concrete foundation, 8" concrete blocks, with rebar and each block filled with concrete, then 4" thick bricks. This is 12" thick walls. Now that is a Brick Sh_t House.!

































Pm or text or email if you want to attend. I have 4 places reserved already.

Tom Vandiver five seven two - twelve twenty five


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I hope that when I am your age I will be as cool as you! Making the best of life.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tom, wish I was old enough to qualify. My kids think I'm an old fart anyway.
Happy Birthday in advance, and wishing you many more.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*How old to be an "OLDEPHART"?*

I am not judging anyone but "me". So, if you want to be one, so be it. It is not mandatory for attendance at this function.
Also, "Spousal Units" and/or your friends are welcome.

There is no agenda except Bambi Chili, some tasting of grain derived spirits and whatever anyone wishes to talk about. No fist fights or physical violence, but discussion is invited. Religion, politics, fishing, hunting,guns, braid or mono line +++

Tom


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have it on my calendar to pass by for a visit.
I am not a big whisky drinker, but would like to see your eye balls again.
So if it works with my schedule, see ya then for a short period.

BT


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Drinking spirits are a choice, not required for attendance. Participating in discussions, not required. Vigorous support of your beliefs is encouraged.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*POSTPONED! Sorry Flu or ?*

I saw 3 Docs last week who told me I did not have the Flu or a cold, but an allergy or sinus - not communicable. They said. Last night "La Princesa" started coughing, etc. Now she may have caught it at the gym, mall or ??

I am unwilling to take a chance as I don't want this ____ to spread.

So let's postpone this Oldephartz gathering one month. Try 24 February.

Tom


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> No fist fights or physical violence, but discussion is invited. Religion, politics, fishing, hunting,guns, braid or mono line +++
> 
> Tom
> View attachment 980169


What....discussion concerning politics or the merits of mono vs braid invited...but no fist fights or violence?

Then count me out. :whistling:

I was looking forward to some of this action.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tom,

Happy 80th Birthday


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds good tom..i have been struggling with a head cold and tho am mostly over it was not planning on attending just to be safe...

ps cheers for the upcoming big 80...

rich


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Saturday 24 Feb is the NEW DATE*

We all got through this flu or whatever..... I hope - We did and are happy!

So, y'all come on over to the BSH Saturday24 Feb. after 1400 (2 PM), and we will share some libation, stories - whatever.

I have a bottle of "The Famous Grouse" and Lagavulin to taste.

People keep telling me that I should act my age. I need some help with that.
I ain't never been 79 before, so I don't know how...?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Next Saturday*



oldflathead said:


> We all got through this flu or whatever..... I hope - We did and are happy!
> 
> So, y'all come on over to the BSH Saturday24 Feb. after 1400 (2 PM), and we will share some libation, stories - whatever.
> 
> ...


?'s or comments PM or text 850 five seven two twelve twenty five


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

today is the day


----------

